# Hello folks! This message is for those of you who are searching for the best legit tipsters. Well you finally found it.



## PrestigeTips (Oct 15, 2022)

Our team will give you tips that are not made by us. Instead we pay some of the best tipsters in Europe(You won't be able to find them in internet). Check out our telegram group for more info!(It's free to see) Link: https://t.me/+eGmg1n5uIk45YzQ0


----------



## BPlayer (Oct 15, 2022)

Come on guys lets make some money! So glad that im from the people that got the discount... You truly are what I was looking for!!! If you're looking for good tipster and dont join those guys you must be crazy.


----------



## Giresse (Oct 16, 2022)

I'm looking for a tipster. But I will like to test the tips out for starters before paying. Is it possible?


----------



## PrestigeTips (Oct 18, 2022)

Giresse said:


> I'm looking for a tipster. But I will like to test the tips out for starters before paying. Is it possible?


Yes only now we have 2 weeks free trial. Check the group for more info.








						PrestigeTips
					

You can view and join @prestigetipster right away.




					t.me


----------



## PrestigeTips (Oct 18, 2022)

BPlayer said:


> Come on guys lets make some money! So glad that im from the people that got the discount... You truly are what I was looking for!!! If you're looking for good tipster and dont join those guys you must be crazy.


Thank you for the support. Expect big winnings this week and stay tuned!!!


----------



## Giresse (Oct 19, 2022)

PrestigeTips said:


> Yes only now we have 2 weeks free trial. Check the group for more info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh okay thank you mate. I checked yesterday and everything fine.


----------



## PrestigeTips (Oct 19, 2022)

Giresse said:


> Oh okay thank you mate. I checked yesterday and everything fine.


Check out today's games


----------

